# January NYC Gathering - Friday Evening 1/24



## radiata

NYC Area Froggers...

Our next NYC Dart Frogger Gathering will take place Friday evening, January 24th, starting at 7:30PM. Fauna has, once again, graciously offered their store for our use. Fauna is located at 265 W 87th Street (between Broadway & West End Avenue) in Manhattan. Their website is Fauna NYC. The closest subway stop is the number 1 train at 86th Street & Broadway. Fauna's phone number is 2-1-2-8-7-7-2-4-7-3.

Feel free to bring beer, wine, soda, appetizers, chips, dips, entrees or desserts. We expect to bring pizza in to the meeting, so be prepared to chip in if you have any slices.

At our gatherings, some people bring plant cuttings, so bring some Zip-Lock bags if you are looking for any cuttings. If you have any frogs/bugs/plants you are looking for or that you have available for sale/trade please post your interest either here in this thread, or on Facebook (NYC Poison Dart Frog Hobbyist Community). If you haven't visited Fauna before, they sell dart frogs, bugs, plants and frogger supplies if you need them. They also sell exotic birds, reptiles and tropical fish.

Hope to see you there...
Bob


----------



## eos

Is there parking around there? Also, anyone from my neck of the woods going? Still deciding whether I want to drive in or take public trans.


----------



## JonRich

eos said:


> Is there parking around there? Also, anyone from my neck of the woods going? Still deciding whether I want to drive in or take public trans.


There is street parking after 7pm. There is also a parking garage literally attached to Fauna. So if you are going to drive the Lambo out , it can be parked indoors. 

haha


----------



## JonRich

Also as a side note. I'll be up for hosting the meets again starting Feb 2014, if this is a better location for the majority. (though i enjoy the Fauna meets). They literally have everything needed for terrariums in stock.


----------



## IROCthisZ28

See you guys there. Anyone bringing plant/clippings? I am in need of plants/broms (for sale just pm me)


----------



## JonRich

IROCthisZ28 said:


> See you guys there. Anyone bringing plant/clippings? I am in need of plants/broms (for sale just pm me)


Fauna had a really good selection of broms at the last meet. looks like the majority were sold at that meet. I'll mention it and see if they can coincidence another order with the meet.

There were the 4 i got at the last meet.


----------



## Julio

Hope to be there


----------



## Bob1000

Ha ha,, JonRich I found you and now I know where the meet will be..this month,lmao.. Damn I feel kind of creepy,lmao..


----------



## eos

Bob1000 said:


> Ha ha,, JonRich I found you and now I know where the meet will be..this month,lmao.. Damn I feel kind of creepy,lmao..


Jon, you have a stalker... That's freakin awesome. I wish I had one.

Anyway, if I do end up going, I have a couple spare neos (i think they're neos)... PM me to remind me to take pics if you're interested. I would also like to rehome my lone leucomelas or trade for some bugs (FFs or isos) PM if interested.

Here's the leuc:










Oh, and I can bring some oak leaf creeping fig cuttings too...


----------



## fishieness

JonRich said:


> Fauna had a really good selection of broms at the last meet. looks like the majority were sold at that meet. I'll mention it and see if they can coincidence another order with the meet.
> 
> There were the 4 i got at the last meet.


Hey Jon. We're placing another order to get a new brom shipment for the meet, so there will be plenty.


----------



## JonRich

eos said:


> Jon, you have a stalker... That's freakin awesome. I wish I had one.
> 
> Anyway, if I do end up going, I have a couple spare neos (i think they're neos)... PM me to remind me to take pics if you're interested. I would also like to rehome my lone leucomelas or trade for some bugs (FFs or isos) PM if interested.
> 
> Here's the leuc:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I can bring some oak leaf creeping fig cuttings too...



I can always use another Leuc for my leuc tank. .. I have producing FFs.


----------



## JonRich

Bob1000 said:


> Ha ha,, JonRich I found you and now I know where the meet will be..this month,lmao.. Damn I feel kind of creepy,lmao..


Ahh, ya found me.. lol.. Yea , they meet will be at Fauna. Hit me up if you want to meet prior to heading up there, since i'm on the way.


----------



## Bob1000

eos said:


> Jon, you have a stalker... That's freakin awesome. I wish I had one.
> 
> Anyway, if I do end up going, I have a couple spare neos (i think they're neos)... PM me to remind me to take pics if you're interested. I would also like to rehome my lone leucomelas or trade for some bugs (FFs or isos) PM if interested.
> 
> Here's the leuc:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I can bring some oak leaf creeping fig cuttings too...


Can you bring some creeping fig for me please.. Will stalk for creeping fig,lol..


----------



## Bob1000

JonRich said:


> Ahh, ya found me.. lol.. Yea , they meet will be at Fauna. Hit me up if you want to meet prior to heading up there, since i'm on the way.


Definetly, Ill find your phone number somewhere in the NSA network, or internet and call you,,lmao.. I need broms, and some good plants.. Getting rid pif these home depot plants..


----------



## radiata

Bob1000 said:


> Ha ha,, JonRich I found you and now I know where the meet will be..this month,lmao.. Damn I feel kind of creepy,lmao..


I thought this post was a little scarey too, but after checking him out with my NSA links, any fellow reefer is OK with me...


----------



## JonRich

radiata said:


> I thought this post was a little scarey too, but after checking him out with my NSA links, any fellow reefer is OK with me...



Lmaoo. Reefers united! Lol . #MA


----------



## Matt Mirabello

I can see if I have any small clippings I can bring.

I have a lot of Costus barbatus 
(15 or so 30 cm length stems)
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_8OJyA59tQ...yIL4bm5As/s1600/Costus+barbatus+spiral+-C.jpg

Let me know if anyone is interested. they aren't frog free though (from my el dorado & black jeans tanks)

I also have some moss mix from folius.net 

In general I am looking for cuttings from neotropical plant species.


----------



## eos

JonRich said:


> I can always use another Leuc for my leuc tank. .. I have producing FFs.


Done.



Bob1000 said:


> Can you bring some creeping fig for me please.. Will stalk for creeping fig,lol..


And done.


----------



## IROCthisZ28

Hey Matt how big does that plant get?


----------



## JonRich

I have a cutting of Macodes petola that i'd like to trade for something. Possibly another type of neat tropical plant. 


Riko,(EOS)... I also have a cutting of the Anthurium.sp in the pic, it's got your name on it. It looks like it will do well in a taller tank. I keep having to trim it in my tank so it won't touch the glass top. If you pass, it will be offered as a freebie to another frogger.


----------



## JonRich

I'd be interested in miniature orchids.. Possibly if Mike is coming to the meet.?


----------



## Julio

that plant looks like it belongs in Colorado


----------



## rollinkansas

JonRich said:


> I'd be interested in miniature orchids.. Possibly if Mike is coming to the meet.?


Hey Jon,
Im just waiting to hear back from a buddy if we are going out bar hopping after or not...if not, I probably wont make it to the meet. I can probably take cuttings of the following orchids:

Pleurothallis lewisae
Scaphocepalum pleurothalloidies
Pleurothallis microphylla from Panama
Pleurothallis dressleri
Bulbophyllum biseriale
Stelis hirtella
Bulbophyllum alkmaarense
Dresslerella pertusa
Pleurothallis rabei


non-orchids
Begonia minutifolia
~10 different species of micro mini peperomias
Marcgravia sintenisii
Ficus sp. Borneo
Mini Marcgravia sp. 
Hymenophyllum sp.

Just send me a PM for more info on anything you might be interested in.
Mike


----------



## B-NICE

See you guys there, bring me cake and gifts...


----------



## JonRich

B-NICE said:


> See you guys there, bring me cake and gifts...



Your Born Day?


----------



## Bob1000

radiata said:


> I thought this post was a little scarey too, but after checking him out with my NSA links, any fellow reefer is OK with me...


Hey, Im really creepy and stalker ish, lol.. But only all the time..


----------



## Bob1000

If every one would like to bring a strand or 2 of moss.. Id appreciate it.. Ill buy whatever you guys have, need to fill in the brown walls of my enclosure. Looking for Broms, vine like tropicals, whatever is good for a 90% humidity environment..


----------



## eos

JonRich said:


> I have a cutting of Macodes petola that i'd like to trade for something. Possibly another type of neat tropical plant.
> 
> 
> Riko,(EOS)... I also have a cutting of the Anthurium.sp in the pic, it's got your name on it. It looks like it will do well in a taller tank. I keep having to trim it in my tank so it won't touch the glass top. If you pass, it will be offered as a freebie to another frogger.


Sweet! I'll take it.



Julio said:


> that plant looks like it belongs in Colorado


This is the reason why I'm taking it.


----------



## Toxic

I'm hoping to make it to this gathering. I have a proven pair of azureus for sale/trade. Also have lots of springtails, isopods and plant clipping for sale/trade.
*Springs:*
Temperate white
Tropical white
Pink
Silver
Might also have some blue podura springtails available. 
*Isopods:*
orange
Grey Porcellio
dwarf purple
dwarf white
dwarf striped- limited
*Plant Clippings:*
Peperomia perciliata
Ficus sp. panama
Ficus Radicans
Codonanthe Devosiana

Looking to trade for anything i don't have. Pm me if interested.


----------



## radiata

Toxic said:


> I'm hoping to make it to this gathering. I have a proven pair of azureus for sale/trade. Also have lots of springtails, isopods and plant clipping for sale/trade.
> *Springs:*
> Temperate white
> Tropical white
> Pink
> Silver
> Might also have some blue podura springtails available.
> *Isopods:*
> orange
> Grey Porcellio
> dwarf purple
> dwarf white
> dwarf striped- limited
> *Plant Clippings:*
> Peperomia perciliata
> Ficus sp. panama
> Ficus Radicans
> Codonanthe Devosiana
> 
> Looking to trade for anything i don't have. Pm me if interested.


PM sent...


----------



## B-NICE

JonRich said:


> Your Born Day?


Yea the day of the meet is my bday. I will be 9 years from 40...


----------



## geckogirl

I think I can actually make this meeting - yeah! - but was unaware that it's BYOS (bring your own stalker). I'll try and wrestle one up in the next week.

I have magnolia leaves, some plant clippings of stuff that nobody wants that I'm sure will ultimately get donated to the Fauna greenhouse. I know it's not summer yet, but I have about 30 of those fridge/freezer cold packs to give away. 

I'm looking for a new plant - probably something viney, slow-growing with small leaves for the background. And please don't anyone let me leave with a new frog.


----------



## Bob1000

Toxic said:


> I'm hoping to make it to this gathering. I have a proven pair of azureus for sale/trade. Also have lots of springtails, isopods and plant clipping for sale/trade.
> *Springs:*
> Temperate white
> Tropical white
> Pink
> Silver
> Might also have some blue podura springtails available.
> *Isopods:*
> orange
> Grey Porcellio
> dwarf purple
> dwarf white
> dwarf striped- limited
> *Plant Clippings:*
> Peperomia perciliata
> Ficus sp. panama
> Ficus Radicans
> Codonanthe Devosiana
> 
> Looking to trade for anything i don't have. Pm me if interested.


Id like some springtails and isopods.. Plant clippings as well..


----------



## Bob1000

geckogirl said:


> I think I can actually make this meeting - yeah! - but was unaware that it's BYOS (bring your own stalker). I'll try and wrestle one up in the next week.
> 
> I have magnolia leaves, some plant clippings of stuff that nobody wants that I'm sure will ultimately get donated to the Fauna greenhouse. I know it's not summer yet, but I have about 30 of those fridge/freezer cold packs to give away.
> 
> I'm looking for a new plant - probably something viney, slow-growing with small leaves for the background. And please don't anyone let me leave with a new frog.


For some magnolia leaves I could be a temp stalker,lol.. Just started up and looking to get as much stuff as possible from this meet..


----------



## Bob1000

Looking to get rid of my Dubias colony as I don't need then any more.. Anymore going to the meeting like to trade for something maybe isopods springtails, Moss, plant clippings??


----------



## Julio

Bob1000 said:


> Looking to get rid of my Dubias colony as I don't need then any more.. Anymore going to the meeting like to trade for something maybe isopods springtails, Moss, plant clippings??


I can trade u for isos, send me a pm


----------



## JonRich

Bob1000 said:


> For some magnolia leaves I could be a temp stalker,lol.. Just started up and looking to get as much stuff as possible from this meet..



Hey hey hey... It's like that?!?!


----------



## Bob1000

JonRich said:


> Hey hey hey... It's like that?!?!


Sorry about that Jon,lol.. I gotta to spread the love,lol..


----------



## Bob1000

Stalkers are few and far in between, everyone deserves to experience the awesome feeling of being stalked,,,lmao..


----------



## Groundhog

*Hey gang:*

The weather for Friday 1/24 is supposed to be bru-tal--as in, well, brutal

As we do trade plants, live food, etc.,. does this affect us?!?


----------



## Julio

Not if u bring your stuff in a cooler, as long as u don't spend too much out in the cold it should affect it, those who are bringing frogs bring in a shipping box with heat packs to be safe


----------



## Toxic

Hey guys, I'm looking forward to going to this gathering and meeting you guys. I'm looking for mistking nozzles. if you have please let me know. Who ever is interested in the Microfauna and plant clippings i posted earlier, please PM me so i know how many to bring. Thanks!


----------



## radiata

Groundhog said:


> *Hey gang:*
> 
> The weather for Friday 1/24 is supposed to be bru-tal--as in, well, brutal
> 
> As we do trade plants, live food, etc.,. does this affect us?!?


Hi George,

I think this is why god created stryofoam boxes and "coolers". As long as we don't have to shovel our way to Fauna, suggest you all "Be Prepared" with appropriate insulation to keep your charges alive. (As Fauna also sells tropical fish, they MAY have some stryo boxes available if you aren't sharp enough to bring your own.)

If we do wind up in the middle of a blizzard, I'm sure Fauna will provide a snow date. 

Regards,
Bob


----------



## Groundhog

I think people invented those items, Bob. 

I was not referring to a blizzard per se, but fearful of what might happen on an 11d night (power outage, train delays, traffic problem, etc.) After some of the recent weather events of the few years, I do worry.



radiata said:


> Hi George,
> 
> I think this is why god created stryofoam boxes and "coolers". As long as we don't have to shovel our way to Fauna, suggest you all "Be Prepared" with appropriate insulation to keep your charges alive. (As Fauna also sells tropical fish, they MAY have some stryo boxes available if you aren't sharp enough to bring your own.)
> 
> If we do wind up in the middle of a blizzard, I'm sure Fauna will provide a snow date.
> 
> Regards,
> Bob


l


----------



## eos

Bob1000 said:


> Looking to get rid of my Dubias colony as I don't need then any more.. Anymore going to the meeting like to trade for something maybe isopods springtails, Moss, plant clippings??


Can I get some of those dubias? I put aside some oak leaf creeping fig for you.


----------



## Bob1000

​


eos said:


> Can I get some of those dubias? I put aside some oak leaf creeping fig for you.


Julio Got them already… My bad for not saying they were spoken for already..


----------



## Bob1000

I also have a 55 gallon tank with lid no light if anyone is willing to give me a lot of bugs for.. 
Also have a 30 gallon High drilled in back top left corner 1.5in hole, with stand and custom canopy for some orchids and bugs and things.. 
LMK what you guys have in terms of bugs, plants, and orchids.. I have a pick up so I could drop off to you this week..


----------



## eos

Bob1000 said:


> ​
> Julio Got them already… My bad for not saying they were spoken for already..


It's all good. 

Julio, let me get some Dubias. Lol. Just a few to start a colony if you can spare some.


----------



## Bob1000

eos said:


> It's all good.
> 
> Julio, let me get some Dubias. Lol. Just a few to start a colony if you can spare some.


lmao.. I look forward to meeting you guys,,lol..


----------



## Julio

eos said:


> It's all good.
> 
> Julio, let me get some Dubias. Lol. Just a few to start a colony if you can spare some.


Mmmmmmm, I'll think about it.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ

Hey Everyone, 
I am trying to sell my group of Leucomelas for at least $200-OBO. 
I have 

D. Leucomela "Nominant" Pair
Black Jungle Line from 2011 Frog Day NYC
Age - 3 yrs

D.Leucomela "Chocolate" Trio
Tim Heath Line from Westchester County Expo 
Age 2 yrs 

Group has produce eggs and I have raised two froglets.









Image of their 65 gallon housing










If anyone interested plz let me know and you can reach me at [email protected]
*
See everyone on friday!!!!*


----------



## fishieness

We have a couple styros, but try not to let them pile up. They're also big! So please bring your own.
I ordered some heat packs, but don't think they'll be here in time.

I'd love any plants, particularly anything with big leaves for my new build. If anyone has extra plants, there are always people that are willing to take them, no matter how mundane.
We also have dubias here, but I'm not sure how many adults we have left.

George, I think we'll be okay in the natural disaster department.


----------



## Bob1000

Anyone dealing with me tomorrow please pm me prices, what we are trading, how much I owe you.. 
Thanks I have a horrible memory Im 77..


----------



## eos

I got a bag of oak leaf creeping fig and some brom pups for tonight... they're all up for grabs no charge. 

I'll see yall later!


----------



## Bob1000

Cant wait to get there,lol.. Anyone drinking afterwards? I love odhouls!


----------



## Julio

Might go drinking after, but not sure, have too much to do before leaving town.


----------



## Sirjohn

Looking forward to meeting everyone...


----------



## eos

I'll probably get there early.. around 7ish... any other early comers?


----------



## Julio

I'll be there at 7


----------



## Groundhog

Tonight I shall have: 1 rooted Begonia 'Buttercup' $5; 1 bagged Buttercup cutting $3; 1 rooted Episcia 'Silver Skies' $4; 1 pot Scindapsus pictus (3 rooted cuttings) $3. All grown frog free.


----------



## JonRich

Julio said:


> Might go drinking after, but not sure, have too much to do before leaving town.


are we not drinking there??!!?????


----------



## Julio

We always drink at the meetings! Thanks to Fauna for hosting the meeting again, good turn out and nice to see some new faces as well.


----------



## Sirjohn

It was really great to meet so many really nice people.. Everyone brought some great things, and I got a few goodies. Was a nice gathering, with many people, and the weather was good to boot... Thanks for having me...


----------



## Toxic

Awesome meetup! It was great to meet you guys and discuss frogs among _"other things"_ . Im really looking forward to next month's meeting.


----------



## tbhf

It was great meeting everyone. See you guys at the next one!


----------



## radiata

Dear Fauna,

Many, many thanks for hosting our meeting! The ambiance at Fauna is really fantastic for any animal lover and especially for our frog loving group. Kudos to Christian and his staff for putting up with us, answering our unending questions, and cleaning up the beer and wine bottles after we left! (I hope any additional expenses the store incurred were covered by purchases made by the group.)

I believe that the Fauna locale was responsible for the 8 or 9 new people who showed up at one of our gatherings for the first time. Thank you!

Kind regards,
Bob


----------



## Sirjohn

radiata said:


> Dear Fauna,
> 
> Many, many thanks for hosting our meeting! The ambiance at Fauna is really fantastic for any animal lover and especially for our frog loving group. Kudos to Christian and his staff for putting up with us, answering our unending questions, and cleaning up the beer and wine bottles after we left! (I hope any additional expenses the store incurred were covered by purchases made by the group.)
> 
> I believe that the Fauna locale was responsible for the 8 or 9 new people who showed up at one of our gatherings for the first time. Thank you!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Bob


I have to agree, the people at Fauna are top notch... Anything I asked they were there to answer and help. I bought some items, just to give them a little trade, not a big deal, but they hopped right to it, Not to mention the ambiance. And I guess the most important thing about yesterday, is that I got some really Great News from an Amazing Frogger about something I have been looking for, for quite some time.. To me this is outstanding, and shows just how much people in THIS hobby care about what they do and the others in it.


----------



## Dart guy 16

what a good night, It was nice to meet new people and we had a great turnout... see you all next month. we will have bigger and better things coming up soon Im sure of it


----------



## Bob1000

It was a pleasure meeting you all.. It was a pleasure being at Fauna for the first time..I will be heading back soon when they get new broms and orchids in next week.. Thanks to all that I purchased from, and traded with.. Cant wait for the next time..


----------



## JonRich

Bob1000 said:


> It was a pleasure meeting you all.. It was a pleasure being at Fauna for the first time..I will be heading back soon when they get new broms and orchids in next week.. Thanks to all that I purchased from, and traded with.. Cant wait for the next time..



I think there is life in the group again (not that there wasn't any before). But this meet was a good one , lots of new faces! Bob those name tags came in handy. Lol . Thanks Daniel,Christian, Colin and team at Fauna for hosting and being verrry hospitable . I got a few pix that I will post here shortly . But this was the highlight for me


----------



## JonRich

Also, thanks to Mike for bringing out orchids, joe for the hinge, Riko for the Leuc, George for the plant lecture, Alex for the plants.


----------



## Roots

It was nice to finally make it to one of these and meet everyone. Many thanks to Fauna for hosting. Looking forward to next months meet.


----------



## Groundhog

I must add my thanks and compliments. It's frigid, I'm not in a good mood (a few know why), feelin' lonely, apathetic... The night really picked up my spirits. Thanks for the good company, learning about new plants, and getting to play with some animals!


----------



## eos

Hey Gang.. as everyone already said, that was a great meet with a good turnout. Thanks to Fauna for hosting and to everyone that I got stuff from/gave stuff to. See ya'll next time!


----------



## frogcrazy

Just wanna say thanks it was a great meet.learned a little about the subway also. Came home and went to hospital finds out I had a bad infection. Looking forward to next months meeting hopefully I can stay longer.


----------



## JonRich

frogcrazy said:


> Just wanna say thanks it was a great meet.learned a little about the subway also. Came home and went to hospital finds out I had a bad infection. Looking forward to next months meeting hopefully I can stay longer.


You got an infection from the subway???


----------



## frogcrazy

Lol no jon I had the infection before I headed into the city. I just didn't know I had it. I'm still in the hospital from it. I thought I was just feeling tired from a lot of work. But getting better now.


----------



## JonRich

frogcrazy said:


> Lol no jon I had the infection before I headed into the city. I just didn't know I had it. I'm still in the hospital from it. I thought I was just feeling tired from a lot of work. But getting better now.


Oh. Because on Sat i took a trip with my kids that included a nyc subway ride. And later that night my 5 year old came down with what looked like a stomach virus. I have gotten to the point where i'd rather floor on the floor, than hold the poles in the train-car.


----------



## Julio

So Feb is Upon Us, any thoughts on a meeting this Month?


----------



## Toxic

would be cool if you can have it at fauna again.


----------



## JonRich

I can host something later in the month of Feb (possibly a Friday/Sat towards the end of the month).


----------



## radiata

I was quite surprised by the turnout at Fauna, so maybe we should stick with a Friday. I think a lot of people showed up after work in Manhattan.

Any other thoughts on the Friday vs. Saturday availabilities?

If Friday is the day of choice, that leaves 2/21 and 2/28, and Jon should pick whichever one works best for him. I think the 2 weeks advance notice might also have helped the turnout.


----------



## Toxic

radiata said:


> I was quite surprised by the turnout at Fauna, so maybe we should stick with a Friday. I think a lot of people showed up after work in Manhattan.
> 
> Any other thoughts on the Friday vs. Saturday availabilities?
> 
> If Friday is the day of choice, that leaves 2/21 and 2/28, and Jon should pick whichever one works best for him. I think the 2 weeks advance notice might also have helped the turnout.


Either friday or saturday work for me. I think the reason why we had such a good turnout was because of the location. Most people would prefer to go to a place like Fauna than intrude in someone's house.


----------



## Dart guy 16

I like to buy stuff at fauna and its easy to get to, I wouldnt mind Jons house though, maybe more so when the weather is warmer


----------



## tbhf

Fridays work best for me!


----------



## Sirjohn

JonRich said:


> I can host something later in the month of Feb (possibly a Friday/Sat towards the end of the month).


Jon, how gracious for you to offer to host!! If I may, we should start a new thread on the Feb Meeting as many will not look in this one being it has passed. Those of us who have responded or commented get an email but many might not see it. There may be other new people out there that will want to come, being the last one was such a success>

It certainly was a great group of people, and I certainly felt very welcome once the ice was broken.

When we are thinking of setting up a new meeting, especially when its a different date, we should always begin with a new thread, IMO...


----------



## radiata

JonRich said:


> I can host something later in the month of Feb (possibly a Friday/Sat towards the end of the month).


Jon,

I think that the 21st or 22nd is a bit too close, not to mention that the Hamburg Show is this Saturday (the 22nd). Any chance we can put a stake in the ground and say that the next meeting will be on Friday the 28th? It might be nice to set the following Friday, 3/7, as a fallback date should there be yet another fricking snow storm...

Let me know if I can send out email notifications for Friday the 28th, as well as your thoughts on the use of 3/7 as a fallback...

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## JonRich

Send send send !!! The 28th it is , with a rain... I mean snow-date of 3/7!!!


----------



## Toxic

Friday the 28th works for me.


----------



## radiata

For information on the 2/28 NYC Frogger Gathering, please see http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/162570-february-nyc-gathering-friday-evening-2-28-a.html#post1802482


----------

